# More Keaton beach fishing/scalloping 6/26/10



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 26, 2010)

Decided to do something different today. So we picked up a box of squid and rigged the kids up with bottom rigs and went to 15-20' of water to see what they would catch. . . . .Sharks sharks and more sharks! They loved it.  Got in the water for some scalloping at 9:30. Same spot as last week and this was the result.
I made a new pole spear to try today. And after being in the water for 2 hours I finally got a chance to try it. Flounder shishkabob.
Then we had to start shucking. Here's Daniel at the cleaning station.
As we were finishing up the cleaning the lightning started popping so we headed in. It flooded on us in the canal. But once out and on the road the sun came out. Go figure  As always a great day on the water with my family and friends. 
Hit-n-Miss 

Posts: 918
Joined: Thu May 20, 2004 - 12:15
Location: Boston Ga. 
Private message


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 27, 2010)

good job!  tell me more about the spear/gig


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 27, 2010)

I took a 4' piece of 1" wooden pole put a 5 prong speartip on it. Drilled 1/4" hole accross the back end of the spear. Took a 2.5' piece of the largest 1/8" walled surgical tubing I could find and attached it to the base of the pole with 1/4" rope. I took about a 1 foot piece of 1/4" rope and put it through the handle tying a knot up against the wood on both sides. Then tied a knot at the ends of the rope then used a blunt object and pushed it into the tubing just far enough to allow me to put a ziptie on the tubing to keep it from pulling out. To shoot you merely put the loop of tubing over the thumb on your left hand and draw back by pulling the base of the pole like like a bow. Then aim and shoot. It is effective for only 4-5' away.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 27, 2010)

Cool!  Thanks


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 27, 2010)

wonder if the spear would work in the lake?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 27, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> wonder if the spear would work in the lake?


Yes but it is illegal to spear anything but trash fish in freshwater.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 28, 2010)

Cool polespear. We shot around a dozen mullet and couldn't even shoot a flounder in the grassy island channel. I should have gone offshore or scalloping


----------

